# Best and worst RPG Battle Music?



## VBKirby (Jun 8, 2008)

The question is simple. What are some of the best and worst RPG battle songs. It can be any form of battle, be it boss music, character specific themes, just so long as it's during a battle.

The best battle music has to go to Magical Star Sign's Space Police Battle Music. You only hear it when fighting members of the space police, and it's the greatest battle song ever. It actually SOUNDS like battle music! Magical Star Sign in general has awesome battle music.

Also on the list is the Popple and Rookie Theme from Mario & Luigi Super Star Saga. I LOVE that song! Super Mario RPG LotSS Battle music is all really great too.

The gym leader song in Pokemon Red is a personal favourite of mine. (though some argue that Pokemon isn't a real RPG)

And one of the other greats is Jenna's Battle music in Golden Sun The Lost Age. That song also sounds like it would be battle music.


As for the list of clunkers, they include,

Despite my Golden Sun fanboyism, every other Golden Sun battle song stinks. Though I admit that they sound a LOT better with headphones.
Paper Mario battle themes ALL get on my nerves. 
Pretty much everything else in the Pokemon Battle themes are annoying or mediocre.
And while people may hate me for this, the Final Fantasy battle theme in the first game really gets annoying after a while.


----------



## SkankyYankee (Jun 8, 2008)

Sephiroths One Winged Angel Theme (Sing a song 'bout what they singin'!) lol - pretty annoying even thought the game is awesome


----------



## Doomsday Forte (Jun 8, 2008)

Xenosaga Ep. I's music was a little annoying as it was the same for every single battle in the game apart from the final boss.  A little uninspired, you know?  At least the second and third games did it right by having a lot more themes.  

I especially like the themes in Earthbound and Mother 3, if only because there are so many.  Mother 3 had from what I found of the album at least 36 battle themes and not counting the boss themes.  XD


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 28, 2008)

The Breath of Fire 2 battle tracks were fucking awesome.


----------



## megabug7 (Nov 28, 2008)

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6GMMFJc-mUo

Skies of arcadia boss battle

In 3 parts 

1st part is when you and the boss are at good health
2nd part is when your at low health (boss is winning)
3rd part is when your winning (boss is losing)

The music changes accordingly.


----------



## sparky28000 (Nov 28, 2008)

hmmm. lets say kingdom hearts music ^,^ like passion and Sanctuary but the battle music kicks ass fast


----------



## Shabadage (Nov 28, 2008)

Also the Shin Megami Taisen SNES demon battle music fucking rocks too.  Never played the game, but damn do I love this midi.
http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/ninte.../SMT_DMusic.mid

BoF2 Midis
http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/ninte...es/b2bbatle.mid
http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/ninte...es/bof2batt.mid
http://www.vgmusic.com/music/console/ninte...es/bof2bat2.mid

They don't sound 100% like the actual SNES track (which are burned into my brain), but are super close.


----------



## SpaceJump (Nov 28, 2008)

Panzer Dragoon Saga.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

One winged angel and Fire Emblem GBA Music. Awesome.


----------



## Edgedancer (Nov 29, 2008)

I like the boss battle theme from Baten Kaitos: Eternal Wings and the Lost Ocean. I dont know the name but during the song it says, "Feelin Gay".


----------



## cupajoe (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the atrocity that is the Blue Dragon boss battle music. I would rather eat shit and die than listen to that again.


----------



## Galacta (Nov 29, 2008)

cupajoe38 said:
			
		

> I'm surprised nobody has mentioned the atrocity that is the Blue Dragon boss battle music. I would rather eat shit and die than listen to that again.


LOL
Ive havent played BD
But I love al Music.. Weirdly but I hate The Xenosaga EP. OMG Id fall off a rollercoater!


----------



## tyuno123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Kingdom Hearts 1/2 OST's


----------



## UltraMagnus (Nov 29, 2008)

dunno, i really liked the music and kingdom hearts and skies of arcadia.  chrono trigger's music is good for such an archaic game too.

worst, custom robo arena.... drove me nucking futs


----------



## The Fat Controll (Dec 5, 2008)

I think Celestial Troupe from Valkyrie Profile 2 is the best RPG music, but there's a lot of awesome stuff out there. 

I seriously disliked the music in FFX-2, which is one of several reasons I dropped it 2 hours in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Sure there's worse out there though.


----------



## HBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Golden Sun, awesome music there for the "gem" of the GBA.


----------



## LFF (Dec 6, 2008)

Eternal Sonata's battle music is quite good.
FFX Battle theme is awesome.
Twilight Princess Boss themes are awesome when you start beating the boss, with that awesome melody.


----------



## damole (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not quite sure on battle music, but if we are talking about overall music, Chrono Cross wins that one.


----------



## gov78 (Dec 6, 2008)

FFVII Them alway makes me grin with happiness

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=m9LrE6dRHn8


----------



## Hillsy_ (Dec 6, 2008)

Tales of Phantasia...If I remember correctly...Fighting the Spirit?? Also, Final Fantasy 6,7 & 8.

FFVII is probably the best out of the FF bunch.


----------



## Xta Large (Dec 6, 2008)

I'm not gonna start naming songs but

Vagrant Story, Chrono Cross, FFIX, and Valkyrie Profile FTW when it comes to best music

The entire Tales series, Golden Sun, and Xenogears for the worst (Tales and Xenogears don't really have bad music, but the devs don't have the same kind of tact as the devs at, say, Square or Atlus do, meaning that you hear music that doesn't fit the situation all too often in those games. Golden Sun has some of the most overrated cheesy tunes in the genre.)

EDIT: Oh, I didn't see 'battle' music at the top.

My picks still work though. Might as well get rid of a few of the Tales games from the 'worst' list (some of 'em have pretty catchy battle music).


----------



## Louisiana (Dec 7, 2008)

Earthbound.

Mother 3's battle music isn't as good.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 7, 2008)

Chrono Cross and Chrono Trigger





And FF IX

Dunno about the worst battle music :/


----------



## Raestloz (Dec 9, 2008)

Trisection and Backfire from FFT (standard battle theme) Now that's what I call tactical battle song! Thrilling yet smooth and calming

Worst? FFIX Last Battle (Extreme), not only it's monotone, it actually makes my fingers hurt while playing it in VOS, bastard....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Dec 9, 2008)

Riveria: The Promised Land IMO has the most original music I ever heard.


----------



## Maybe (Dec 9, 2008)

I always loved 'Decisive Battle' in FF6. There is a few more I like, but they have already been mentioned.


----------



## Louisiana (Dec 11, 2008)

To everyone writing about Twilight Princess: Since when is Zelda an RPG?


----------



## Earl (Dec 11, 2008)

I love the final fantasy 7 mini boss theme *head bangs*

*Posts merged*



			
				Louisiana said:
			
		

> To everyone writing about Twilight Princess: Since when is Zelda an RPG?




....Since always?


----------



## Seven (Dec 12, 2008)

Earl said:
			
		

> I love the final fantasy 7 mini boss theme *head bangs*
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


It was never an RPG. It was always action/adventure. :|


----------



## Mei-o (Dec 12, 2008)

Worst: One-winged Angel


----------



## juntok_abot (Dec 12, 2008)

best: final fantasy


----------



## Drift Monkey (Dec 12, 2008)

Final Fantasy VI - Battle Theme and Decisive Battle = win!


----------



## Rod (Dec 12, 2008)

My personal favorite might just be Battle Against Culex from Super Mario RPG, that in a manner it's almost the same as Battle 2 of Final Fantasy IV. I just love that battle theme so much. The Mother series also had some astouding battle music in all of its three games.


My personal dislikes... well, I really despise Final Fantasy VI main battle's theme for some reason, and this has held me back from making another playthough quite a few times. I guess the music ITSELF isn't bad, but... I dunno, personally, I absolutely know I can't stand it.
Golden Sun's battle themes felt pretty annoying to me, as well.


----------



## viagra (Dec 23, 2008)

Hello, I agree with you! viagra


----------



## Private|Par (Dec 24, 2008)

HBK said:
			
		

> Golden Sun, awesome music there for the "gem" of the GBA.




Completely agree with you, HBK. The GS music was awesome, I've got an orchestral version of the "overworld" theme and it's stunning.


----------



## Law (Dec 24, 2008)

There's a lot of good ones, I can't really think of any bad ones.

In terms of good ones that come to mind, I can only think of two at the moment.

Burn My Dread -Last Battle-   - Persona 3
Battle With Gilgamesh           - FF V


----------



## Goshogun1 (Dec 28, 2008)

Worst. Popolcrois I, import PSX, any of the battle themes. They sound good at first, but loop after 15 or so seconds. Drove me insane! 

Best for me is "The Extreme" from Final Fantasy VIII. Really makes me want to fight an epic battle. Another winner is "Sealed" from Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter. Simply amazing, yet quite short, and hardly much of a battle, but damn, its one of the best fight themes ever made IMO.


----------



## Raiser (Dec 28, 2008)

Best: Final Fantasy IX Battle Theme!!


----------

